
Ask HN: What to with 2 weeks off? - J-dawg
I have 2 weeks of annual leave to take by the end of March. I would like to use this time to do something that makes me more employable.<p>I&#x27;m a mediocre front end web developer. I know HTML, CSS and JS. I have worked with Angular a little. I have dabbled with Node.<p>What&#x27;s the best way to spend 2 weeks, if my goal is improving my chances of getting hired as a front end developer? Learn a hot new framework? Try to build a side project? Do programming exercises (e.g. Project Euler) to work on the fundamentals? Something else altogether?
======
vectorEQ
Try to build something for your portfolio that uses various things that might
be considered useful or fancy for buisness applications. The best hting imho
to get a job is to be able to show what you can do, instead of being able to
do it. It's hard to convey your skills via words, so try to implement all of
your skills in tangible evidence of your ability.

Other than that im rubbish at web development ,so i wouldn't dare point you in
any direction there ^^. But getting a personal blog / portfolio to show what
you can do was the best advice i ever got which yielded direct and fast
results in job interview. (notice its not plural ^^...)

------
SQL2219
Look on Craigslist for a short-term employment opportunity. The job might not
be listed as part-time or short-term, but the cool thing about Craigslist jobs
is they are put up by smaller businesses that'll be willing to work around
your schedule. Don't ask for too much pay, and just be honest about what
you're trying to accomplish.

------
brudgers
The biggest thing that will improve the odds of getting hired is applying for
jobs...though that's probably not much of a vacation.

My advice, beyond that, would be to do something that you enjoy and not worry
about how it might effect an imaginary career.

Ask yourself, how much Rails or React or Clojure are you going to learn it two
weeks?

The answer is: a lot but not enough.

Good luck.

